# Cab Heaters



## Racer28s (Jul 28, 2008)

What is the best and most econimical cab heater for a skid steer, we made a enclosed cab now need an aftermarket heater.

Thanks


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

We replaced one of ours with one of these.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Skid-Steer-Heat...285?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa4628a65


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

A candle.


----------



## Maxamillion67 (Dec 31, 2009)

*Heaters*

This is one that I thought about using, but I found a new factory one for my skid steer. You can also buy a Plenum that fits on top of it. the plenum has movable vents on the top which would help direct the air to different spots.

Here is the link to one of them:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/MOJA...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## MDSP (Mar 10, 2007)

Big Dog D;1106615 said:


> We replaced one of ours with one of these.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Skid-Steer-Heat...285?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aa4628a65


We tried this same unit. IMO junk, we froze.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

check Northern Tool


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Has anyone heard of a 12v strictly electric heater for a skiddy. I had a guy tell me that there is somthing called a Quartz Heater for a skiddy.

I have a 863 with the oil cooled dutez motor and the options for heaters are limited that allow for oil to be the heating source.

I don't feel like breaking the bank on a heater.


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

I use to have old toyota landcruisers the fj40 , they had a second heater in the back with its own fan built in , its been on a shelf for 15 years I am installing it in a 751 this weekend


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

Summit racing! They have several options of sizes and styles to mount in tight spots. These are like the ebay units posted above that use engine coolant in a fan-coil unit but you get more options than just a box in case you have a skid with limited space like me and don't have room for the box type. i think they are cheaper too. I ordered mine and had it a day and a half later on my doorstep. looks like good quality but I can't give much of a review since I haven't had time to install it. But definately check out their website. I was pleasantly surprised with what they had and their prices. Good luck.


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I have a 863 Bobcat also and I installed a heater from a junk Gehl skid steer with a Deutz engine. Alot of those box heaters will work with oil instead of antifreeze. The electric heaters arent worth a thing in my opinion. I mounted the heater on the left side of the seat shoulder heighth. Works good.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

http://http://www.princessauto.com/trailer/truck/winter/heating/4240028-24700-btu-12v-auxiliary-heater

we use heaters like these mounted behind the head in our skid steers, but we use the 36000 btu with 3 speed blowers. Great for keeping warm, in - 30 C my guys are working in tee shirts, lol, also Princess Auto has heaters that can work off oil too.


----------



## bike5200 (Sep 4, 2007)

I used a heater from Cab Depot, keep glass clear, but still wore a light weight jacket when plowing.

http://www.cabdepot.com/view_product.php?mfg=New Holland&partno=03LX6650214S


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

We just put one in ours, it was a Marauder....."Ma" something. they are out of Cleveland. Its a 8500btu that hooks up to your heater hoses, bla, bla, bla and is very toasty. We had to install it between your legs/feet area. Google cab heaters.


----------



## viper881 (Jan 14, 2009)

If you want to put it to the test send one to michigan also. Just need to keep the windows from fogging up


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

Brad3403;1106744 said:


> A candle.


Ha Ha picture that


----------

